
WhatsApp bans Podemos channel days before Spanish general election - anon1385
https://twitter.com/BenjaminNorton/status/1121083347785195522
======
emj
_WhatsApp, which is owned by Facebook, says Podemos had been breaking the
terms of service by using the channel for automated mass messages. Podemos
accepted that it had been using the channel for this purpose but said other
parties had been doing so as well._

[https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/spain-
electi...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/spain-elections-
whatsapp-podemos-channel-close-left-ing-de-olmo-a8886481.html)

Apparently it's reinstated but Podemos is not too hapy about being singled
out.

[https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/3623961/0/respuesta-
whatsap...](https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/3623961/0/respuesta-whatsapp-
cierre-cuenta-podemos/)

